# New Nintendo 3DS Clone Already ?



## SSG Vegeta (May 6, 2016)

Hello fellow tempers I just wanted to share this with you all have you seen this hand held yet ?


----------



## jeppad (May 6, 2016)

Cool Android Handheld wow, can i hack now my wiiu and get the iosu exploit with this?

Shame on you!


----------



## Online (May 6, 2016)

I am intest it as a emulation device. If a a device comes out with portable PS2 emulation I think that will be a great piece of tech to own. This can emulate n64 quite smoothy it seems, that is a nice factor


----------



## SSG Vegeta (May 6, 2016)

Online said:


> I am intest it as a emulation device. If a a device comes out with portable PS2 emulation I think that will be a great piece of tech to own. This can emulate n64 quite smoothy it seems, that is a nice factor



Me too the fact that it can play NDS seems very promising

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Sorry about the m


jeppad said:


> Cool Android Handheld wow, can i hack now my wiiu and get the iosu exploit with this?
> 
> Shame on you!



It has nothing to do with the WiiU I placed it the wrong forum by mistake


----------



## BurningDesire (May 6, 2016)

How dare you call that 

this 







That is gorgeous 

The clone if it even has the rights to be called that  needs to burn in fire.


----------



## Deleted User (May 6, 2016)

How is this a New 3DS clone when it doesn't even play 3DS games?? o.O

Oh the logic is killing me...! >.<

Looks pretty sexy though anyway... wouldn't mind actually throwing in some cash for something like this, if it has better specs than the New 3DS itself...


----------



## ov3rkill (May 6, 2016)

It's the NX!


----------



## dkabot (May 6, 2016)

Wrong forum
Nothing new, it's been around for a good while now
It's actually gotten pretty nice reviews, and is pretty capable from what I hear
Now that it's moved, I'll add on that while I don't have one it's pretty liked by its userbase.
If this existed around the time I used a Dingoo A320 or PSP for emulators, I'd probably have it.


----------



## BurningDesire (May 6, 2016)

Voxel Studios said:


> How is this a New 3DS clone when it doesn't even play 3DS games?? o.O
> 
> Oh the logic is killing me...! >.<
> 
> Looks pretty sexy though anyway... wouldn't mind actually throwing in some cash for something like this, if it has better specs than the New 3DS itself...


A little bit of my respect for you just died


----------



## Deleted User (May 6, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> A little bit of my respect for you just died


How, lol? xD
I'm a console collector! If I see a worthy console to collect and develop for, I buy it!


----------



## BurningDesire (May 6, 2016)

Voxel Studios said:


> How, lol? xD
> I'm a console collector! I see a worthy console to collect, I buy it!


It looks like a Xbox and a DS had a baby that was a pc. My eyes. They burn.


----------



## Deleted User (May 6, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> It looks like a Xbox and a DS had a baby that was a pc. My eyes. They burn.


I do admit, I wish it wasn't Xbox-based (I think I would like it if it was PlayStation-based or something) and it does have similar properties and looks to a 3DS/DS, but don't forget that it's actually just Andriod-based, and would probably have better hardware than an N3DS, like I said!


----------



## BurningDesire (May 6, 2016)

Voxel Studios said:


> I do admit, I wish it wasn't Xbox-based (I think I would like it if it was PlayStation-based or something) and it does have similar properties and looks to a 3DS/DS, but don't forget that it's actually just Andriod-based, and would probably have a lot better hardware than an N3DS, like I said!


Jesus. Even I am a video game collector and I don't want that. I need to get into hardware design to save your soul.


----------



## Deleted User (May 6, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> video game collector


I said I was a console collector, not a VG collector.


----------



## BurningDesire (May 6, 2016)

Voxel Studios said:


> I said I was a console collector, not a VG collector.


You know what I meant xD


----------



## Deleted User (May 6, 2016)

@BurningDesire, here's the full specs of it, and it sounds pretty smexy just to say it's a handheld/Android-based console:

CPU: Rockchip RK3288 Quad-Core(ARM Cortex A-17+ Mali-T764)
Process: 28nm HKMG
GPU: ARM Mali-T764 600MHz
RAM: DDR3-SDRAM 2G
WIFI: Supports 802.11b/g/n/ac(2.4GHz)
OS: Android 4.4.4
Storage: Built-in 16/32G. Support Micro SD(TF) card, Maximum support 128GB
Screen size: H-IPS 5.0 inches capacitive touch screen. Resolution: 1280x720; 1677 million color displa
Sensor: Gravity Sensor
Keyboard features: Power button, a cross key, two- charcter function keys(A/B/X/Y, L1/L2/L3/R1/R2/R3)
Built-in microphone
Dolby sound supported
HDMI 2.0
Battery: 3.8V 6000mAH 22.8Wh
Life time of battery: Android game: about 8-9 hours; emulator games: about 8-11 hours- Battery life depends on the brightness of the screen. Life is only a reference. There are differences with the reference to the actual situation
Product Size: 155x89x24mm
Weight: 300g
Color: Black,Blue
 Source: http://www.willgoo.com/presell-gpd-xd-pocket-gaming-tablet-rk3288-quadcore-5-ips-p-637.html


----------



## Net-KILLER (May 6, 2016)

Rockchip?
Never heard of that brand.


----------



## BurningDesire (May 6, 2016)

Voxel Studios said:


> @BurningDesire, here's the full specs of it, and it sounds pretty smexy just to say it's a handheld/Android-based console:
> 
> CPU: Rockchip RK3288 Quad-Core(ARM Cortex A-17+ Mali-T764)
> Process: 28nm HKMG
> ...


My view still remains this same. U G L Y


----------



## Deleted User (May 6, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> My view still remains this same. U G L Y


I think you would be missing out on something really cool in my opinion. :C
Plus, it's very cheap too!


----------



## porkiewpyne (May 6, 2016)

Ehhhh not sure I'd classify this as a "clone" though :\ Was expecting something like the K1 was to the original GBA.


----------



## MartinDocNewland (May 6, 2016)

I have one of these lol It's as powerful as my Nvidia Shield Portable and I still prefer my Nvidia Shield Portable


----------



## SSG Vegeta (May 6, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> How dare you call that
> 
> this
> 
> ...



If you look at its design they look the same the only difference is where it's touch screen is

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



MAXLEMPIRA said:


> I just want to say, WRONG FORUM C:



POINT out many times you people are so full of yourselves you act like people don't make mistakes


----------



## VinsCool (May 6, 2016)

That looks smexy!

I would like to get one of those for emulation!


----------



## ARVI80 (May 6, 2016)

Never buy imitations as they are usually made cheap, have no real warranty and I think it goes without saying, no real support. If this breaks or breaks a cart I bet you won't get a refund. I have heard horrible things about these.

Also isn't trying to push a product technically spamming, especially when it's in the wrong forum.


----------



## SomeGamer (May 6, 2016)

I'd rather use my Xperia Z5 Compact with a PS4 controller.


----------



## SSG Vegeta (May 6, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> That looks smexy!
> 
> I would like to get one of those for emulation!



Your not the only one bro the fact that you can emulate PS2 and NDS is why I want one and it's cheap they are on Amazon


----------



## Deleted User (May 6, 2016)

SSG Vegeta said:


> you can emulate PS2


Be prepared for slow-as-hell speeds where that is concerned. 
Not even my 8GB RAM laptop with a 2GHz quad-core processor can emulate PS2 games at a decent-enough speed.  And that's even with the best settings!


----------



## SSG Vegeta (May 6, 2016)

Voxel Studios said:


> Be prepared for slow-as-hell speeds where that is concerned.
> Not even my 8GB RAM laptop with a 2GHz quad-core processor can emulate PS2 games at a decent-enough speed.  And that's even with the best settings!



That sucks bro hopefully the community will be able to fix the speed issues with PS2 games in the future


----------



## dkabot (May 6, 2016)

If you're curious of the land of clone-looking emulation machines, this isn't their first or last machine.
GPD is the company (GamePad Digital) and you can find sections about them on some other forum communities.
They've had other android devices with model numbers G5A, G7 and Q9 at the least (in no particular order).
The XD is the only clamshell, though, the others are more like your typical tablet with side controls setup.

They also are in the process of making a Cherry Trail, Windows 10-based machine (which I actually have pre-ordered) called the GPD Win.
It inherits a good deal of design from the XD, with a 3DS-like clamshell, but adds a keyboard (albeit oddly placed) and more stuff you can do (run old/indie PC games).

As for the topic of the XD itself, I hear the first ones had production issues but have been mostly fixed and people's gripes are more with some design elements.
For instance, the sticks don't click for L3/R3 and software updates are manual rather than OTA as people generally expect from Android.
If someone was in the market for such a thing, though, I'd probably say to give it a shot based on what I've head of it.


----------



## nero99 (May 6, 2016)

I'd buy it for the almost perfect n64 emulation android has


----------



## The Catboy (May 6, 2016)

I honestly thought "clone" as in, someone made a legit clone of it.
Something like this


----------



## DinohScene (May 6, 2016)

It certainly does look sweet~


----------



## Deleted User (May 6, 2016)

It reminds me so much of the Pandora console that the OpenPandora company used to make back in 2008. However, that console ran a linux-based system, and it isn't as good as the modern GPD-XD consoles we see today.






https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pandora_(console)

I was also tempted to buy this a few months ago, but when I saw the price of it, I was disgusted at the prices of the models with the highest specs! (They were around €330.00 brand new for one with a 1.1GHz processor If I remember... )
Then again, OpenPandora didn't really shift many of these back aound 7-8 years ago, so that probably adds to the reason why they are quite high in price still.

The N64 emulation on a Pandora is as sweet as the GPD consoles as well! I once came across a video of someone running Super Mario 64 on it, and I think it was running at full speed.

But that's just N64. Nothing of better significance worth noting about the Pandora, emulator-wise. But with a GPD, I bet we'd be able to run all sorts of other console emulators, such as PS1, because of the fact that the GPD is Android-based and has way better specs than the Pandora!


----------



## DutchyDutch (May 6, 2016)

Seems pretty cool, if it can handle PS1 emulation I might buy it one day. However, the thing is extremely ugly and I don't want to walk around with something that looks like a cheap 3DS knockoff. It's kind of embarrassing.


----------



## EarlAB (May 6, 2016)

This looks better than the original 3DS...
...but that's my opinion.


----------



## SSG Vegeta (May 6, 2016)

dkabot said:


> If you're curious of the land of clone-looking emulation machines, this isn't their first or last machine.
> GPD is the company (GamePad Digital) and you can find sections about them on some other forum communities.
> They've had other android devices with model numbers G5A, G7 and Q9 at the least (in no particular order).
> The XD is the only clamshell, though, the others are more like your typical tablet with side controls setup.
> ...



Which model would you recommend friend


----------



## dkabot (May 6, 2016)

SSG Vegeta said:


> Which model would you recommend friend


I put it as an edit in my first post here, but I don't blame you for missing it; I've not been in this market since the Dingoo A320 (nowadays, no reason for it) and PSP.
If you're talking about GPD Android stuffs in general, the XD is the most recent, so if you try one I'd say that (I hear it's fairly cheap now).
However, I don't have any _direct_ experience with these, and even the Win has clear flaws before it's even been made, so I'm not a great source.

I've just been constantly refreshing another forum for Win stuff, to be honest, and know of the others because it's a GPD subforum.


----------

